# Easton EC90 SLX compression plug?



## SLR

I've done a search and couldn't find an answer, here is my question: I'm not to fond of the Easton bearclaw system to adjust the headset (keeps loosening), is there a standard style compression plug that will work with Easton's thinner walled tubes? The steerer tube hole is bigger due to the fork's thin walls, which brand of plug will work? FSA, Reynolds, Profile Design, etc. What about the Use ring-go star? And yes...the stem is torqued down to spec and is not rising  
Thanks -Paul


----------



## Pierre

All the plugs are very similar to each other. I think I'm using a Reynolds one with my SLX since I killed the threads on the bear-claw thingie. Been using it for about a year, plenty of miles. You can also use the Easton plug from the EC90 SL. I had a Profile Design plug fail not too long ago. No crash or anything, the thing broke apart once I was tightening it.

Pierre


----------



## mmorra

*SLX - my problem*

I just bought an Easton SLX on Ebay and was planning to use a compression plug from my Reynolds Ouza Pro, but it is too big to fit in the fork tube. I am really confused by the discussions here and in other threads. It seems that people have the opposite problem with SLX forks, in that the compression plugs are too small. Why won't my Reynolds plug fit when others indicate that it might even be too small? I tried to force it into my SLX fork, but it won't go. Maybe the manufactures have changed the inside diameter of their fork tubes? My Ouza pro is about 4 years old. I need to find a compression plug to fit my SLX and would like some additional clarification. Thanks, Matt


----------



## Juanmoretime

*Confused?*



mmorra said:


> I just bought an Easton SLX on Ebay and was planning to use a compression plug from my Reynolds Ouza Pro, but it is too big to fit in the fork tube. I am really confused by the discussions here and in other threads. It seems that people have the opposite problem with SLX forks, in that the compression plugs are too small. Why won't my Reynolds plug fit when others indicate that it might even be too small? I tried to force it into my SLX fork, but it won't go. Maybe the manufactures have changed the inside diameter of their fork tubes? My Ouza pro is about 4 years old. I need to find a compression plug to fit my SLX and would like some additional clarification. Thanks, Matt


Pierre's model is probably a 2004 model which was designed and came with an internal compression device. I would guess yours is the mat finished fork which makes it a 2005 or 2006 model and that is designed to use the bearclaw. I tried using my Reynolds on my 2005 SL and found the thickness of the steer tube to be much greater. I guess this is since the 2005 with the external compression device needs to be thicker since it doesn't have the support of the internal device. Thicker tube walls equals a smaller center opening.


----------



## mmorra

Is the "bear claw" the device that is placed under the stem such that it expands when the small screw is tightened? So no expander plug is used at all? If so, what do you do for a top cap on the fork tube? Thanks, Matt


----------



## SLR

mmorra said:


> Is the "bear claw" the device that is placed under the stem such that it expands when the small screw is tightened? So no expander plug is used at all? If so, what do you do for a top cap on the fork tube? Thanks, Matt


The bear claw is the little expander thingy under the stem, what I don't like about it is that it loosens up a bit every now and then. I make sure it is snug before each ride and it's seems that it wil wear out or break in no time.

My fork is the newer version with thinner walls so the inner diameter is bigger, my question is:

Is there any traditional expander/compression plug that will work with the newer SLX forks?

Thanks again,
Paul


----------



## the bull

*Try puting some*

blue locktight on the threads of the bear claw.

I tried many plugs and found them all to be to loose.
I did not want to use the beartrap because I like for my stem to be as far down as possible. I am using the beartrap now with a substance like locktight. It was some stuff made by honda called threadlocker 2, and works well. I also have a allen key slid under the bartape for a on road adjustment in case.

Good luck!


----------



## capt_phun

Problem Solvers makes a compression plug that supposedly fits almost every steerer.
http://www.competitivecyclist.com/z...STANDARD&PRODUCT.ID=1676&CATEGORY.ID=26&MODE=


----------



## Juanmoretime

*Blue locktite.*



mmorra said:


> Is the "bear claw" the device that is placed under the stem such that it expands when the small screw is tightened? So no expander plug is used at all? If so, what do you do for a top cap on the fork tube? Thanks, Matt


First I did as the Bull suggested 7 months ago. I put some blue locktite on the threads since my bearclaw kept loosening up and it's held ever since.

What you use for a top cap is Easton supplies this plastic plug that you just tap into the top or you can get creative and make something. Maybe a bottle cap from your favorite beverage?


----------

